# Rim Identification



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi there, I'm new to the forum, hoping that my T-37 counts as close enough to a GTO to fit in. (To be honest I love my car too much to care)

Anyways, aside from the millions of questions I have about the history and facts about this car (which has been very difficult), I have a question about the rims on mine. 

I can only imagine they're nowhere near stock but I've scowered the internet looking for rims that even look similar and I've come up short.

If anyone can help with these it would be greatly appreciated, I really like them and wouldnt mind finding them in a bit bigger of a size. or at least brand new.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Brand New is out of the question. Those wheels are about 30 years old. I forget the name, but they were popular in the late '70's (think: Dukes of Hazzard). They MAY have been called Vectors or something like that. Try searching "vintage Mags", etc. on the internet. YOu may find some. Very Retro, nowadays, and not bad looking at all.


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy crap I never noticed that, as soon as I pulled up a picture of the General Lee I saw em. Thanks its been bugging me that I couldnt find another picture of them.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Lol yeah, "The General;" & the "A-Team" van had those Turbine style wheels. They were pretty common back in the day and shouldn't be too hard to find at swap meets in the classifieds etc, but I doubt you'll be able to find them any bigger than 15in.


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

What can a guy do to reface the rims. There are dings and crap on the rims looks like some curb rubbing etc. 

can they be restored to shiney aluminum sexiness?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"If it can cast a shadow, it can be restored". All it takes is time and effort. Google aluminum rim restoration, etc. and find out. There are lots of polishes, scratch removal techniques, etc. available. If you have curb rash, you can emory cloth it, starting at about 80 grit, and work your way down to the fine grits before you compound it. Not expensive, just time.


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to spend a warm summer afternoon under a tree  Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ There're worse ways to spend a weekend. I did my wheels a couple of weeks ago.

Good luck, and post up some more pics of that Sweet T-37!


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

Will do was thinking of doing a temporary bondo job fix up the bad previous bondo work get a quick paint job on it for summer. 

With the economy in the crapper cant afford the body work right now haha.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ lol, Me too, my body work is awful.


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

Look at that body line! Someone should be keel hauled! 

Remember kids do not do bondo work when you're hammered.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i thought they were hurricane wheels


----------



## Karbon (Apr 10, 2009)

I like them  I never see any cars here with them, so thats always a good thing.


----------



## mike64gto (Jun 12, 2009)

*Vectors*

American Racing, Vectors.
They used to have them on their website, but I cant find them anymore.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome. Nice looking car Karbon and have a blast with it.:cheers


----------

